# Inactive Setting for Season Pass



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

As the TV seasons once again change, I'm back with my frequent request to be able to keep a Season Pass but set it to an Inactive Status.

1. When the show goes off for the season, the listings begin to show generic descriptions for repeat broadcasts. My TiVo, despite being set for First Run Only, things I haven't seen this one and sets up to record ALL of the 27 upcoming generic episodes.

(Yes, I know to let one tape and then delete it, but that it a hassle.)

2. Although I move things into order of preference in the Season Pass list, random episodes that I recorded on other TiVos due to conflicts when the last seasonal shift occurred still pop up on the TiVo where I taped the rest of the season.

3. I could delete the Season Pass and reset it from scratch the next season, but I travel frequently and may not be at home or at a place with connectivity to set it up again in a timely way. That's why I have TiVos.

4. How much tidier to Inactivate the Season Pass, then reactivate it when the appropriate season approaches.

5. I have multiple TiVos (you like customers with multiple units, right TiVo?) I switch which unit records a show depending on what new shows are added to the schedule.

I move things around to balance and try to put all shows that I watch that are on the same channel and broadcast back to back on the same TiVo to minimize the 59 minute/1 hr. 2 minute foolishness. This means that part of a season may be taped on one TiVo, then the Season Pass is moved to another unit to tape the rest of the season.

*Being able to set a Season Pass to Inactive would be a great help to me.*

Plus, it is a toggle switch in terms of programming, so it would take a minimum amount of time to set up, test, and deploy.

Please, TiVo. Let this be my year to get this feature.

Barbeedoll


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

It's not as easy to setup, but you could convert your Season Passes to Auto-Record Wish Lists, filtering out the generic show descriptions, as described in the Tupper Method: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7097284#tupper

But agreed, an option is better than a workaround!


----------



## jiffyspam (Feb 19, 2010)

Season Pass set to 'first run only.' Repeats with generic descriptions and the letter 'R' at the end are recording.

Wondering if there's a software update to fix this. Perhaps something is wonky with the guide as supplied by whomever.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

jiffyspam said:


> Season Pass set to 'first run only.' Repeats with generic descriptions and the letter 'R' at the end are recording.
> 
> Wondering if there's a software update to fix this. Perhaps something is wonky with the guide as supplied by whomever.


TiVo doesn't use the "R" in the description, but rather the original air date. If the OAD is malformed coming from Tribune Media Services (TiVo's Guide Data provider), the TiVo will attempt to record it rather than miss an episode you may have wanted to record. Checkout the Tupper method mentioned above...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Please, please, please add this feature!


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Had another issue today. The Inbetweeners on BBCA is never a first run. It is always a re-broadcast of a BBC series. 

So, I've learned from experience that I have to set the Season Pass to Repeats and First Runs to get anything to record. Now I'm getting 20 or so episodes a week, even if I let one record to try to "trick" my TiVo.

They run at sporatic times, so the manual recording tip doesn't work in this specific instance. (But thanks for suggesting that -- I appreciate any help.)

Perhaps I can try to go in and set this specific Season Pass to First Run to trick it now -- but how much easier to just set it to Inactive. 

The First Run trick won't work for the myriad of other Season Passes that are multiple recording this summer.

Just trying to add specifics of every place this feature would be helpful....and I hope some of you will continue to do the same.

Barbeedoll


----------

